# Hello! Long time, first time - now help me!



## macattack (Mar 11, 2015)

Finally registered. I'm a high school vice-principal (officially an "associate head") who also directs a fall play and is a technical director on the play, student produced children's show, and a spring musical.

We have a history of strong productions at the high school level with a zero budget. We break even most years, spending anywhere from 15-20k a year. We have decent freedom. In the past two years we've done:

August Wilson's Fences (at the same time as Good Man Charlie Brown so there were no exclusions)
Hairspray
Laramie Project
Addams Family

Looking to next fall's production and would like to go lighter due to the past two year's seriousness, but it's hard to find challenging, yet appropriate, plays for high-schoolers. Short list now looks like:

Picasso at Lapin Agile (concern being drinking/bar)
Noises Off (concerns being "sex play" and the rotating set)
Lost in Yonkers (concerns being too "blah")

We usually try to keep the cast fairly small for the fall plays - 6-12 kids. 

HELP!


----------



## lwinters630 (Mar 12, 2015)

Check out http://www.controlbooth.com/threads...-shows-are-you-doing-and-have-you-done.14695/

I have noticed royalties have jumped a lot. Making high school plays difficult to make money.


----------



## macattack (Mar 12, 2015)

lwinters630 said:


> Check out http://www.controlbooth.com/threads...-shows-are-you-doing-and-have-you-done.14695/
> 
> I have noticed royalties have jumped a lot. Making high school plays difficult to make money.



They've definitely jumped. We usually make good cash on our play and children's shows because they're cheap, but our musicals are 10-15k once the orchestra and rights and sets are paid for.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 12, 2015)

We just finished with Lend me a Tenor. The small bit of sexuality in it was easily toned down by careful blocking and blackouts.
As far as Noises Off goes. They did this show at the private Catholic school my wife used to work at and received no complaints.
Other show to consider would be You Can't Take it With You. It's not an all out comedy, but it is a fun show for high school students.


----------



## macattack (Mar 12, 2015)

TheaterEd said:


> We just finished with Lend me a Tenor. The small bit of sexuality in it was easily toned down by careful blocking and blackouts.
> As far as Noises Off goes. They did this show at the private Catholic school my wife used to work at and received no complaints.
> Other show to consider would be You Can't Take it With You. It's not an all out comedy, but it is a fun show for high school students.



Lend Me a Tenor was really high on my list! How did it go? I'm a little afraid of farce, but it looks hilarious.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 12, 2015)

Went great. Very well received by our audience. The kids had a great time with it. The curtain call was a blast!


----------

